# Shower drain gasket install tricks



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you share the pipe is stright and plumb.


----------



## dbrew (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll check to see if it is straight tomorrow but the drain pipe is not perfectly centered in the hole. I did pull it to center while installing it. It probably needed about 1/8 - 1/4 inch of movement to be center. By eyeballing it it looks straight but I can get a level on it tomorrow.

I am guessing they should be tight and maybe a little difficult to put in but I think this is harder than I expected.

Will any lube other than soap help? I tried soap and it helped but still couldn't get the top part down without tearing it.

Thanks for helping


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Soap is the best option, it is not easy but, persistance will prevail.


----------



## dbrew (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, I have the gasket in place. I decided to file/sand the outer edge of the 2" drain pipe just a little bit to round the edge. It felt too sharp and thought it might be grabbing & tearing the gasket. Once smoothed down, I tried again with some soap for lube and it went on much better. It still went on hard but the gasket wasn't damaged in the process.

I placed a little silicone around each edge of the gasket to seal it. The gasket went in most of the way but not quite flush at the top. It had a little lip about 1/32 - 1/16 in. I think it was bottomed out so they may have cut the pipe just a bit short. I don't think it will be any issue as there is enough material around the pipe.

Not sure it solves my leaking issue yet but it will rule out any gasket problems.

I'll try tomorrow and see what happens when the Silicone is dry.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## bj139 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Shave edge of base to center pipe*

If the pipe is not centered, stick a pocket knife between the pipe and the base and shave a small bit of the base all the way at the bottom to allow the pipe to move over and be centered. Also, chamfer the top edge of the pipe with the knife. Then put dishwashing soap and water all over pipe and gasket and using a hammer, first tap it in working around the gasket. Then use a dowel to tap the gasket all around and stop with it just above the level of the pipe. :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

This is what people call 'gravedigging' :whistling2:

This topic is 4 years old.


----------

